# Help please



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

I am getting 2 dwarfs at the weekend and i need help in which ones to get as i have seen the chinese one the russian and the robo bur i have been looking at the russian ones but from reading on here they bite a lot.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

my russian is loveeeely  i would only get one though...everyone i have talked to says they fight!  i have minxy by herself and she is great  she doesnt ever bite...she does get stressed if i put my hand in and she isnt awake...then she screams... but when she is awake i put my hand in and she jumps on to my hand and loves attention  it didnt take me long to tamer her  good luck  russians are fun to watch too! do you know what cage you are getting?


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

thanks but i want 2 and all though i no they can fight they are supposed to get on. I will see what they are like when i go to get them.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awww cool, but you should get a second cage just incase they fight...they can eat each other too


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

yuk thanks for that i might get a different type.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Despite what is said dwarfs are renowned for fighting and I had two robos which are also meant to live together and one killed and ate the other despite no signs of fighting at all.
Please just be careful it is not a nice thing to have happen.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awwww dont be put off...but a girl on here who loves dwarfs (charley) said that she thinks that dwarfs shouldnt be sold in pairs because they fight...I have one by herself and she is really great to watch...and she is friendly...
if you want 2 hamsters then i would go for roborvski hamsters....but you might not be able to tame them as they are crazy fast and scare really easily


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I've never had a nasty russian and my 2 boys live in seperate cages due to fighting


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

mm i will see what they are like when i go to get them. If i get the 2 in the same cage i am hoping they will be ok.
I have got another cage on its way but its for my daughters hamster .
The cage i am going for is a duna fun do you think that is ok.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have two Russians and I think they are lovely hamsters (they live in seperate cages but side by side.) They can nibble your fingers but I've never been bitten severely by one. I think out of the three you mentioned the Russians are more easy to tame. I also have a Robo and a Chinese but they are very fast. If you get two they probably will end up fighting badly at sometime after they reach maturity - it could even be 12 months after but please be aware and have another cage ready just in case.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

yeah i am looking for a spare cage but i dont no what one to get as i dont want to pay too much for it as i have to get 2 cages.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

have you looked on preloved? and freecycle?


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

I have looked on freecycle in my area but there is nothing and i am just going to check the other one out you said about.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

we had two female russians together. neither bit and they never had a fight. after the first one died the other went a bit loopy tho. she started throwing herself off things despite us playing with her more and giving her more toys etc. poor thing.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

oh no how sad


----------

